

Salman Khan on SOPA and PIPA [Video] - tilt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzqMoOk9NWc

======
mhoofman
Enlightening video as always. The most interesting bit was the analysis of how
the bills are worded. Grouping in sites that enable or facilitate so called
theft of U.S. property clearly shows how dangerous this bill could be to the
internet.

